# got eggs in ma tank. what should i do?



## wimpyreef (May 15, 2011)

i feel like brett favre for asking this question but....
"what should i do??"

not sure who's they are, i've never seen something like this.

prob the clowns?

in ma tank:

4 clowns
2 hermit crabs
4 nassarius snails
2 flower pot corals
2 polyps
1 carpet anemone
1 i dont know what its called - its in the pic to the left of the eggs (does anyone out there know?)

what should i do with them? 
just scared they may be eaten

need help please


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Sure looks like clown spawn to me. Usally they are constantly fanning them. If they are clown spawn it is quite a job to raise the fry. If you want to give it a shot look here Breeding and raising Ocellaris clownfish fry.


----------



## wimpyreef (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for stepping in Tike!

The site you suggested was helpful.

Especially the part about culturing rotifers. It does seem like a dreadfully patience-requiring task.

How do you know so much about the process? 
Have you experienced the same?

Dan


----------



## vman (May 17, 2011)

are you talking about the white stuff on the glass to the left side or the orange patch 
in the center of the shot?

any chance of going to the paint program on your comp and circle it?

cheers


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

wimpyreef said:


> Thanks for stepping in Tike!
> 
> The site you suggested was helpful.
> 
> ...


About 8-9 years ago I had some clowns spawned and raised the fry. I only had about 20 survive out of 150 or so. It was a quite the project! Patience, a lot of time and labor and proper equipment are definitely needed!


----------



## wimpyreef (May 15, 2011)

the eggs are the orange patch. the white bubbles are from my filter return.

bad news..came home and the eggs were gone. boo hoo.

they prob ate them themselves? 

well i read on that site you suggested (Tike) and it says if they did it once, they'll prob do it again and again. so i'll try to be more ready for them next time.

cool to hear you had success with the fry Tike!

what kind of set up and equipment did you use?


----------

